# Datsun 210 5 speed transmissions



## DougBug60 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hello everyone;
My name is Doug from Southwest WI USA. I am looking to find several Datsun 210 5 speed transmissions that I want to adapt to my MG Midgets. I understand this a great transmission to upgrade my 4 speed trans. 
The years this trans was utilized was from August 1979 thru 1982 and was installed in Coupes, Sedans and Wagons. The serial number on the top of the bellhousing must begin with " F " and the number " 60 " should be cast into the main case on the right ( passenger side ). I will need the shifter lever, throwout bearing carrier and the clutch release fork. The input and output shafts should be 20mm or 25/32 inch with 18 splines.
If anyone has these trans or knows how to locate please e-mail me at: [email protected]. 
Thank you for any and all leads.
Best regards; 
Doug Eck 
Platteville, WI 53818 
USA


----------



## Slydain (Dec 4, 2008)

finding those are extremely rare. I tried to find one for my 210 for almost a year now and have not found them for less than 300. The one that I have from my 210, the countershaft input gear has missing teeth. Good luck


----------



## az_rat210 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Datsun 210 5 Speed Transmissions*

There are 3 different types of 5 speeds, from the Datsun 1200, B210, 210.
56a
60A
63A

Some of them may be 18 spline input shafts, I know 75-78 B210's had a 1 1/4" 24-Spline Input Shaft.

Because of the MG Conversion usage, these transmissions are very hard to come by. As an alternative, in Australia Toyota came out with a 5 Speed T5 Transmission; they are supposedly cheap and common. A company makes a custome bell housing for these trannies to fit the A-Series motors. With parts cost and shipping your probably looking at around $800 or so. I figured I would mention it as a last ditch/desperation alternative. Although, according to people on Datsun1200.com the Toyota Tranny has a much better gear ratio to suit the A-Series than the stock trannies.


----------

